# lifting in a fasted state



## DarksideSix (Jul 18, 2013)

So I  have went back to lifting early in the mornings.  I use to do that for years and I never ate breakfast or anything before my workout, just got up at 5am and hit the gym, then I would come home and have a big breakfast and a protein shake.  I never could stand lifting right after I ate, however some nutritionist fuck (from another site) ridiculed me for it and said I was hurting myself and I needed to eat first.   So I changed and ate breakfast before going to the gym, I think I felt better after a while....maybe a little more energy from the carbs.

So my question is, is there any particular benefit to lifting first thing on an empty stomach.  I'm not really trying to get any bigger, just maintain my current muscle volume and drop some body weight.  

Anybody else do this??


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 18, 2013)

I've tried it. Just not possible. No pumps, no strength, no energy.  I have a much more intense workout with food in my belly


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 18, 2013)

If it works for u, then do it....Who cares what someone else may say.  For me I need a full stomach in order to workout, but that is just me.  If I had an empty stomach during a workout all I would be thinking about is eating, not lifting....


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 18, 2013)

I agree with FD,Me personally,i cant eat a lot from the time I get up till lunch,just not a morning person when it comes to food,but I always try to eat a peanut butter sandwitch and a banana before I workout,which is usually about 2;30PM,course I eat lunch/breakfast around 10 am,so I have already ate a little,if im not hungry before the gym,i just eat a banana and im usually ok


----------



## Junky87 (Jul 18, 2013)

I've tried that for 4 weeks and i noticed half way thru that my workouts each day i was more fatigued than normal...do what makes you feel good and comfortable...took me a while before i figured out the sweet spot ....you can try adjusting your macros...i went back to eating breakfast first thing when i woke up...10 egg whites and 1 cup Kashi go lean cereal with 1 cup of fat free lactose free milk...Yummy!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 18, 2013)

Junky87 said:


> I've tried that for 4 weeks and i noticed half way thru that my workouts each day i was more fatigued than normal...do what makes you feel good and comfortable...took me a while before i figured out the sweet spot ....you can try adjusting your macros...i went back to eating breakfast first thing when i woke up...10 egg whites and 1 cup Kashi go lean cereal with 1 cup of fat free lactose free milk...Yummy!!



If your milk is lactose free and fat free I think by law it should have to be called something else.


----------



## DF (Jul 18, 2013)

I used to be able to get a good workout on an empty stomach.  However, I was only 180lbs back then.  Now I have to have something in my system but not a full stomach.


----------



## JAXNY (Jul 18, 2013)

DarksideSix said:


> So I  have went back to lifting early in the mornings.  I use to do that for years and I never ate breakfast or anything before my workout, just got up at 5am and hit the gym, then I would come home and have a big breakfast and a protein shake.  I never could stand lifting right after I ate, however some nutritionist fuck (from another site) ridiculed me for it and said I was hurting myself and I needed to eat first.   So I changed and ate breakfast before going to the gym, I think I felt better after a while....maybe a little more energy from the carbs.
> 
> So my question is, is there any particular benefit to lifting first thing on an empty stomach.  I'm not really trying to get any bigger, just maintain my current muscle volume and drop some body weight.
> 
> Anybody else do this??


not a good idea..... cardio first thing on an empty stomach will achieve the best results. lifting on an empty stomach not good, weak, no pump, lack of energy and possible muscle tissue break down.
I was in this phase once, couldn't eat in the morning but had to work out. try drinking a protien shake mixed with waxy maze or carbo powder and maybe a hand full of raisins. I was able to stomach that OK. had energy to lift, then came home and had breakfast.


----------



## Junky87 (Jul 18, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> If your milk is lactose free and fat free I think by law it should have to be called something else.



it says that on the label..i think it has a lil fat in it...i cant drink regular skim milk. id be sitting on the toilet all day...


----------



## grind4it (Jul 19, 2013)

For whatever its worth I researched this topic in great detail and actually incorporated training fasted for a few months. I did it as part of the "Lean Gains Intermitted Fasting Program" this guy that claims to be natural has a pretty popular blog. 

At any rate; it worked great for me while I was cutting. However I was unable to gain weight. With that said; I did not wake fasted, train and follow with a strong post workout meal. I woke, trained (6-7am) then continued to fast until noon. The thing that I did do during this time (wake, pre workout and post workout) was consume BCCAs. The amount I consumed was relative to my size.

Honestly, if I were you I would give it a shot. I would consider adding BCCAs before and during your workout. The reality is the food you eat now is not converted and stored in the muscles for hours. A lot of my research validated the theory of, what you eat today you burn tomorrow. The only caveat I might recommend is to add a serving of fruit or some other short carb. 

I train in the mornings and I actually wake up earlier than necessary to eat. I can not eat 700 calories and the immediately workout.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 19, 2013)

i like to have a few meals in me or i feel like i will drop


----------



## Seeker (Jul 19, 2013)

If you can train fasted first thing in the morning and still get in a good workout, then do it..as long as you eat a good quality meal very soon after. I start eating from the moment I wake up till the moment I go to sleep but my eating clock is structured to where my pre training meal comes 1.5 hours before I train and no sooner.

As for fat free milk? That crap is poison, bro!  Get yourself some raw milk or at least some organic whole milk. Ask POB, he loves raw milk.


----------



## BeastMaster (Jul 19, 2013)

Just can't do. Been doing cardio on an empty stomach recently and had been working like magic but weight training just don't have the strength,pumps Ect.


----------



## transcend2007 (Jul 19, 2013)

I also workout with 90 minutes of waking up in the morning.  A protein shake along with NOExplode and I am good to go.

You may find its not an all or nothing situation.  Keep it light but still get the nutrients you need.

A little TNE never hurt on leg day...


----------



## Braw16 (Jul 19, 2013)

When I was younger I remember reading you should work on a empty stomach. Reason being that if you had food in you then you couldn't get as much blood to the muscles because you were using it to digest your food. I was able to get great results then but now I have to eat. I really do believe its all on how you feel and what works for you.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 19, 2013)

id need to eat at least a pro shake and a bananna before a morning WO.  Cardio fasted is ok, all you do is walk, run, ride, etc.  

but pounding iron needs to be have cals.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jul 19, 2013)

gymrat827 said:


> id need to eat at least a pro shake and a bananna before a morning WO.  Cardio fasted is ok, all you do is walk, run, ride, etc.
> 
> but pounding iron needs to be have cals.



Same here I am eating oatmeal and muscle egg pre w/o.
Strenght and pumps are up bf going down.


----------



## Jada (Jul 19, 2013)

I only lift fasted sat and sun in the am , all I need is a black coffee and im good but I really prefer to have a meal down first.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 19, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> I've tried it. Just not possible. No pumps, no strength, no energy.  I have a much more intense workout with food in my belly



Yep! Same here!


----------



## Poof (Jul 19, 2013)

Do it all the time, a good pre-w/o mix and a mix during.


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 19, 2013)

I did it for a while when I tried IF

No difference for me besides less endurance

No strength loss, still was pumped, etc..just wore out quicker


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 19, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> I did it for a while when I tried IF
> 
> No difference for me besides less endurance
> 
> No strength loss, still was pumped, etc..just wore out quicker



Oh yea, I NEVER eat before lifting

Ill have lunch and then lift at 5 and THEN eat...definitely pig out lol


----------



## Oenomaus (Jul 19, 2013)

I've lifted fasted and with breakfast on my belly. I agree with most the stuff already stated. You want to try to find a happy medium. Don't eat like a pig or you'll probably be sick, maybe even puke it up. (I've seen it) But I have to have at least a small meal in me or I just don't have enough gas to get a quality work out. I work in a retail & often have to open the store. I train a lot early morning as well. A good nights sleep and a decent breakfast go a long way.


----------



## Magical (Dec 16, 2013)

I like to eat some light carbs about 20mins before workout


----------



## don draco (Dec 18, 2013)

Tried it a couple of times, couldn't do it.  Felt lethargic, weak, and workouts sucked overall.. Not for everybody imo.


----------



## Patriot1405 (Dec 18, 2013)

I do it all the time, I'm up at 3:00, take my pre-workout shake and hit it from 3:30 to 4:30/5:00


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 23, 2013)

It won't hurt you training fasted but performance can suffer if you're not the type who can do it. Some need to eat beforehand and some need to train fasted. I can personally do either without it affecting me.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 23, 2013)

Have trained both ways (moderate to heavy pre-workout meal to water & black coffee only). 

I didn't care for the feeling of lifting hard with a full stomach - always seemed a step away from losing lunch (or breakfast in this case). 

Coffee & water only felt better initially but I did notice I'd fatigue more rapidly in my workout.

Best compromise for me has been the coffee / water and BCAA route (not all together obviously). Light stomach and good energy.


----------



## JOMO (Dec 23, 2013)

I like to eat about an hour and half before lifting. No pre-workout anymore, just a cup of coffee before and I'm good. I don't like fasted because of endurance suffering as stated before.


----------

